# Sulcata ate some lantana, should I be worried?



## Tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

our little sulcata was having some sun time in the yard, and he managed to get a few bites of the lantana flowers that we have. Upon research it seems this plant is toxic, anything I can do to flush it out?


----------



## Maro2Bear (Oct 8, 2017)

Im sure others will soon chime in, but in these situations, from what Ive learned, is to provide your tort with a good long soaking, help absorb lots of water, diluting/flushing the toxins. Hopefully he didnt a ton, ad just sampled. Good luck. Go soak in nice warm water..


----------



## MPRC (Oct 8, 2017)

Lots of water and moist foods like cucumber will help move things through, I'm not sure about how toxic it is. How big is your baby?


----------



## Tropics (Oct 8, 2017)

Gave him a bit of mango, cucumber and squash to make him go a lot. Less than a year, about 210g.


----------

